# Thinking of getting a radian to RF longer



## lovemyryguy (May 14, 2009)

My 2.5 year old is in a Britax Boulevard, which I love, but he's 32 lbs. and it only RF's to 35. I'm thinking of getting a Radian, but I have heard that the RFing angle takes up too much space sometimes? The Boulevard is already taking up as much space as possible in the back seat, and I have an Explorer. Does anyone else know the comparison between the two, or have a Radian RFing in an Explorer?

Thanks!


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

What angle is the seat at? For kiddos who can hold their heads up well, you do not need to be back at the full 45 degree angle. Your 2.5 YO should be fine with that!









We have our 2.5 YO in a RF Boulevard in our Mini Cooper and it takes up less space front to back thatn the infant bucket did. We have a RF Radian in our old Merc sedan, and it also takes up less front-to-back space than the bucket. I would be shocked if you couldn't fit it in an Explorer.

Radians are not the easiest install, but it's pretty straightforward to get a more upright angle- just put your knee (or butt!) on the front edge of the seat while tightening the straps, and make sure the top tether isn't pulling down from the top of the seat- it shouldn't have slack, but needn't be tight.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

In some cars, though, the radian WILL NOT install more upright. It's the rfing boot that makes the difference.


----------



## lovemyryguy (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> In some cars, though, the radian WILL NOT install more upright. It's the rfing boot that makes the difference.


Right. I don't know how the Radians work, but the Britax bottom only has two positions. One for RFing and then it clicks into place in a more upright position for FFing. So, I'm assuming by what I hear that the Radian is similar. You can't just make it more upright, that makes it not installed properly, correct?


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovemyryguy*
> 
> Right. I don't know how the Radians work, but the Britax bottom only has two positions. One for RFing and then it clicks into place in a more upright position for FFing. So, I'm assuming by what I hear that the Radian is similar. You can't just make it more upright, that makes it not installed properly, correct?


The Radian is similar, in that it needs the RF boot on to RF (like the Britax needs to be in recline mode to RF), and it can't use the RF boot for FF.

BUT, any seat, including the Radian and Britax, can absolutely be safely installed at a more upright angle. Of course, you do need to use the boot/have it in RF recline mode. But, if you push on the area where baby's feet go when you are tightening the seat belt or LATCH, you can get the seat to tilt up more. Only young infants need to be at the full 45* angle (like what you'd have if you made that line level with the ground on a Britax seat). Older babies and toddlers can be as upright as 30* in a Britax or Radian.

It's super easy to get a Britax to install more upright this way in almost any car. It is not always easy to get a Radian more upright because of how the boot is shaped. I can get it at a 30* angle in our Corolla, which has squishy seats to press it down into, but only as upright as 40* in my CR-V. You'll have to try one out in your car to see how easy or difficult it is.

Also, check out Car-Seat.Org. Search for the "Successful Radian Install Thread," from which you can do another search for your make/model of car. Hundreds of people have written in about how the Radian installs in their car. I'm sure someone must have tried it in an Explorer.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What year is your Explorer? We have a 2002 and the Radian installs BEAUTIFULLY in there. Like a 30* angle. It's awesome.

All of the pre-2006 Explorers are the same with the great Radian install, but the 2006 and newer are much tougher.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you don't think the radian would work there are other seats that rf to 40lbs (just not 45 like the upper 2 radians). The complete air is a good one with a tall shell.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

We have a radian rf in the back of our 2004 Explorer. Installed, no problem.


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a question about the Radian. A friend of mine took hers to a CPST and she installed the seat with 3 pieces of pool noodle underneath it to kick it back even more, it's so far reclined that she can't even use her front passenger seat, she has to have it flipped forward. FTR, her car is a Range Rover. She said the CPST told her this is the way the Radian should be installed, but I'm super confused. Her daughter is (I want to say) 9 months now, so not a little. I have a Radian 80SL for my 3 year old, she's rear facing in my Chrysler van, and I don't have it reclined so much. So what's the deal with the 3 pool noodles?


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

They're probably trying to get the 45 degree angle on the Radian. I'm not sure at what age the 45 degree angle is no longer needed though.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesa*
> 
> I have a question about the Radian. A friend of mine took hers to a CPST and she installed the seat with 3 pieces of pool noodle underneath it to kick it back even more, it's so far reclined that she can't even use her front passenger seat, she has to have it flipped forward. FTR, her car is a Range Rover. She said the CPST told her this is the way the Radian should be installed, but I'm super confused. Her daughter is (I want to say) 9 months now, so not a little. I have a Radian 80SL for my 3 year old, she's rear facing in my Chrysler van, and I don't have it reclined so much. So what's the deal with the 3 pool noodles?


You cannot use anything but the boot that comes with the Radian to install it RF. No pool noodles, no towels, etc. And it must be installed with the boot for RF.
That CPST is wrong and at 9 months her daughter can go more upright than 40*.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Right, she needs to take those noodles out. If she needs it more reclined than it naturally goes in that car, she can use the tether to pull it down, but she can be more upright at 9months.


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

thank you! We fixed it


----------

